# Sudden Change Of Mind ?



## Knot.A.Flyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Forgive the naivety of this question, but sat here totally devastated.

I was approached by an AD based company, underwent a telephone interview, received a Letter of Intent, completed all the necessary company documentation and supplied copies of my qualifications, passport, etc. I was even issued with a Company ID number for my post. 

I was told that there would be a wait of weeks/months presumably while the Company's PRO did his thing, joined this august body, bought Explorer books to learn more about the move, etc, etc. Just waiting for dates to fly out and start the job of my dreams!!:clap2:

All this only to be told by Company HR e-mail last Monday that I hadn't passed the interview stage and my application wouldn't be continued. Rubbish!! However was then told (by a trusted source) that the *REAL* reason for this retraction was my *AGE*!!

Having read the various threads here about recently qualified members being paid a pittance due to their lack of experience, didn't think this would effect me having just retired from the British Army after 36 years, with thousands of man-hours doing the job I was being employed to do!

Therefore my question is: Is this practice usual in the Emirates? Is there any legislation in place as there is here in the UK as this would be seen as ageist and subject to legal action, and possible breach of contract. Any point in writing asking to reconsider their decision?

In all the times I have worked in the Middle East, or with military personnel from there, I always found my age a definite bonus with automatic respect for ones knowledge and experience. After all is it not in the Bible and Koran that 'Abraham was old and full of years'.

Any and all advice most gratefully received.

'Knot'


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, that's a tough one. Never heard about thus type of thing. In fact, a good friend of mine just left AD after 2 years in a post. He took a job back in states because he got a job that he didn't think he would get in a few years back home. He is 57....and in a hi tech computer field.

If the job was upper management or executive level, seems strange. However, I don't think these protections are in place for age or any other type of discrimination.

Sorry to hear about your situation.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

That is rubbish! Age has nothing to do with your qualifications and experience to catch up the job, however, the market is catching up lately a bit slow but it is clearly improving.
Dnt give up!


----------



## Knot.A.Flyer (Apr 14, 2011)

*Sudden Change Of Mind*

Thankyou both for the words of encouragement. However the company in question have not had the common decency to provide me with an explanation despite my requests. In fact they have not acknowledged my correspondence at all! I consider that rude, and totally unprofessional.

K.A.F


----------



## Pete79 (Jun 25, 2011)

I work in a goverment company and here they will not employ older ex-pats as once retirement ages is reached you have to leave the country. Also some offers have been rejected as locals have been put into the jobs to reach Emertrisation targets, this has been done very last minute as someone higher up has vetoed someone else hiring choice.

Don't give up as some companies value experience and others want to hit goverment targets on locals.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

I would say its because of your military background... Blackwater is currently controlling government security... Visa's , Security Clearance...


----------



## sharonjaan (Jun 23, 2011)

I think in those undemocratic countries its the person in power who makes decisions according to his fancy. I was once in Dubai, for a very short time, but felt like suffocated in that atmosphere. It was like back to the times of kings and kingdoms. There is a lot of money but one does not feel free. you did not miss anything. I am sure there are better places. wish you all the best


----------



## sharonjaan (Jun 23, 2011)

all workers are still considered as modern slaves


----------

